# Limites adaptateur SD ?



## emink (7 Mai 2011)

Salut, tous

J'ai l'impression de ne pas avoir tout saisi à propos de l'adaptateur SD (le fameux kit de connexion). J'explique :
Quand je mets des photos "à la main" sur une carte SD et que je branche la carte via le kit sur l'ipad, ce dernier ne voit rien, aucune photo. Quand je prends une photo avec un APN et que je branche la carte via le kit sur l'ipad, alors là, oui, il voit la photo.
Dites-moi que je me trompe : on ne peut pas transférer de fichiers jpeg à la main via le kit de connexion sur un ipad ? Ou alors je n'ai pas tout compris, et j'ai raté un épisode ?
Parce que si c'est ce que je crains, je file me faire rembourser cette daube.

Oh que ça m'énerve, ces questions de connectique, chez Apple. Ça, ça pourrait me faire changer de boutique un jour.


----------



## r e m y (7 Mai 2011)

Je pense qu'il faut que les photos soient mises dans un dossier nommé DCIM sur la carte SD (comme ce que fait un APN).

J'imagine que l'iPAD recherche ce dossier pour y lire les photos. Si il n'y a pas ce dossier il n'affiche rien.


----------



## emink (7 Mai 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Je pense qu'il faut que les photos soient mises dans un dossier nommé DCIM sur la carte SD (comme ce que fait un APN).
> 
> J'imagine que l'iPAD recherche ce dossier pour y lire les photos. Si il n'y a pas ce dossier il n'affiche rien.



J'ai essayé aussi, marche pas non plus. Je viens de relire la présentation chez Apple, il est bien dit qu'il s'agit d'un kit de connexion pour APN. Il n'est jamais fait allusion à une possibilité de transfert de fichiers autrement que via un APN. Je sens la moutarde qui monte...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h44 ----------

Je me réponds (ça me calmera). Je viens d'essayer un truc qui marche. Dans le répertoire DCIM créé par l'APN, les 2 photos prises avec l'appareil ont un nom de fichier genre 012_001.jpg
J'ai modifié le nom d'une photo à transférer manuellement de jolie_maison.jpg en 012_003.jpg, dans la continuité des noms de fichiers attribués par l'APN. Et là, miracle, ça marche.
M'enfin, c'est pas tout droit, comme route.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h57 ----------

Bon, je crois que je viens de comprendre. L'importation manuelle de photos via le kit reste possible à condition de garder les noms donnés par l'APN (ou de donner un nom type APN, 100_001.jpg, IMG_0001.jpg). Si on veut transférer des photos appelées par un joli nom toto.jpg ou maison.jpg, ça ne marche pas.
Et confirmation, remy (merci, au passage), il faut bien un dossier DCIM, voire un sous-dossier 100SPORT (dans mon cas).

Je persiste, Apple a une démarche exaspérante concernant la connectique et la gestion des fichiers, avec ses ibidule. C'est peut-être rassurant pour les très novices, mais très ch...t pour les utilisateurs "normaux" comme moi.


----------

